# Increasing Flexibility (Planet Fitness, Yoga, etc.) -title edited



## Cynthia (Oct 7, 2018)

Weight and kidney disease have left me feeling less mobile and more tired than usual these days, so I'm looking for a gentle way to add more flexibility. Years ago, I loved dance workouts and never cared much for machines, but I don't have the stamina for that anymore.

An old poster here (Vince B) once said that fat people are better off using a well-made bike at a gym than settling for an inferior home model. Planet Fitness, as a chain, seems fat-friendly and inexpensive. What's your take on the experience there? If you go yourself, what machines would you recommend?


----------



## Colonial Warrior (Oct 7, 2018)

I think Vince B was right. I will take on the static bike too!!!


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Oct 7, 2018)

The words "gentle" and "flexibility" Immediately made me think "yoga." A good teacher can help you work out a routine you can do at home, and you don't need much equipment -- just your body. Also, you can start as gently as you wish and gradually work up to where you want to go: no danger of overdoing it and injuring yourself. In contrast, when I used a gym, my "trainer" (i.e. salesman) pushed me so hard that I wound up straining the muscles in both arms and being in pain for two weeks. I don't want to think what he could have done to me with my naive trust and a stationary bike.


----------



## Cynthia (Oct 8, 2018)

Thanks Colonial Warrior and Dr. Feelgood. You know, yoga is a great idea that I hadn't thought much about recently. A body-positive fat yoga instructor teaches in my area, plus, there are lots of resources on YouTube. Good suggestion. I'll look more into it.

https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=plus+size+yoga


----------



## Colonial Warrior (Oct 8, 2018)

Cynthia said:


> Thanks Colonial Warrior and Dr. Feelgood. You know, yoga is a great idea that I hadn't thought much about recently. A body-positive fat yoga instructor teaches in my area, plus, there are lots of resources on YouTube. Good suggestion. I'll look more into it.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=plus+size+yoga


You are welcome!!!


----------



## agouderia (Oct 8, 2018)

Cynthia - I don't know whether this is possible for you health wise - but in my book there is no better way to train flexibility, make joints more mobile while gently building muscle than swimming and especially water-aerobics.

The water literally takes the weight off of you and lets you immediately be able to do movements that are impossible on dry land against the forces of gravity. Doing exercises regularly in the water will let you transition onto land automatically after a while. Where I live, there are several pools and clubs that offer special hours for women of size. 

Also, any exercise in water is the lymphatic drainage possible - so also good for kidney problems.

Good luck finding your "thing"!


----------



## Cynthia (Oct 8, 2018)

agouderia said:


> Where I live, there are several pools and clubs that offer special hours for women of size.



Agouderia, it's wonderful that you live near pool programs specifically for women of size. Sadly, I'm not quite brave enough for the mixed-use pools at the local YMCA branches, all of which have floor-to-ceiling windows for observers.  I appreciate the encouragement and good idea. Thanks!


----------



## NZ Mountain Man (Mar 1, 2022)

A lot of medications given by Doctors damage the kidneys. Pain Killers and anti inflammatory and steroids are big culprits.


----------

